# FTP, ok en ligne de commande, ko avec filezilla, firefox ...



## akdmks (5 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

je viens de configurer mon iMac pour faire serveur ftp.
J'ai réglé ma neufbox pour rediriger le port 21.

J'ai testé depuis l'extérieur et il s'avere que ca marche a moitié.
En effet, en ligne de commande, j'arrive a lister ce qu'il y dans mon iMac, et a prendre des fichiers, photos, textes.
Mais avec un client ftp, ca ne marche pas, au moment on l'on voit que le client liste ce qu'il trouve, il n'y arrive pas.

Il me semble que je dois rediriger d'autres ports que le 21, j'avais lu des choses sur le 2eme canal utilisé pour le transfert de données pures...
Pouvez vous m'aider.

Merci.


----------



## Zyrol (5 Décembre 2006)

Deux ports sont standardis&#233;s (well known ports) pour les connexions FTP : le port 21 pour les commandes et le port 20 pour les donn&#233;es. Donc essaye de mapper ces 2 ports.


----------



## maousse (6 Décembre 2006)

et si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas avec le conseil de zyrol, poste le log de connexion de ton client ftp (il y a forcément une rubrique pour voir ça, dans tous les clients ftp qui se valent). On pourra identifier l'erreur directement.


----------



## akdmks (6 Décembre 2006)

En fait, apres avoir discuté avec un ami; il ma conseillé d'ouvrir un range de port sur mon routeur.
J'ai donc redirigé en plus du 20/21 les ports 45000 a 65535 (waouhh le trou dans le pare feu)
Depuis ca marche, filezilla arrive a lister et arrive a passer apres la commande
PASV(xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,port1,port2)
En fait, j'ai lu que le port d'envoi des données était en fait (port1*256)+port2 ce qui donnait chez moi qqch comme 52000.
A chaque tentative ce port changeait ...
Mais bon, le tout marche sans que je comprenne vraiment tout.

Ma question est : 
sur les serveurs ftp de base, il est possible de définir la plage que le serveur va utiliser pour les envois de données. Comment configure t on le serveur natif du mac osx ??

Merci d'avance.


----------

